# Mitch's Tattoo



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I gave Mitch a rainbow tattoo in honour of Pride in support of my sister and her girlfriend. I never intended it to leave it on him for longer than a day, but I actually really like it!

I used non-toxic washable markers. 

First day:
Looking like a total goof









Pretty boy









What it looks like today (6 days later):


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love it and the intent behind it! I am sure your sister was pleased

Mitch sports it rather well too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aww! That is SO sweet! I love it!! ^^


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

That is wonderful! Both the tattoo and the meaning


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

i love it! and it looks like mitch does too!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

He B Stylin'!!  Way to go Mitch!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I've been thinking of other little things I could put on him for occasions, so I'm hoping upon hope the Toronto Maple Leafs will be good this year!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I love the tattoo, and the cause!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fantastic! I love that you (and Mitch) were able to show support for your sister in this way. Great job with drawing it on him!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

That is so cute and so sweet!! I bet your sister really appreciated that  
But it also looks real good! Hahaha  Mitch is rockin' that rainbow


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Love it first day and even now that it has faded!

Mitch looks pleased to have helped support glbt's everywhere!


----------

